# Weekly Competition 2020-19



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U F' R2 U F' U' F
*2. *F' U2 F2 R F' U2 R F2 R' U'
*3. *U F2 R' F2 R2 F' U' F R2
*4. *R2 F U R' U R' F R
*5. *U R' F R' F' R F' U2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R' F U F' D U L F' D2 R'
*2. *F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F L' B' F2 L2 F2 L2 R D R
*3. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 R U' R D B2 D2 L' B L2 D2
*4. *U' L B2 U' L F2 U' F L2 F R F2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L
*5. *R F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L U2 R B D' L2 B L U' F2 L' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 U2 Rw2 U' F2 U B Rw' R' D L2 B' F' L2 F R' D B R Uw U' B2 F Rw2 B D U' Fw' R' B2 D Fw2 F2 Rw B' Uw' F' L' R2 D'
*2. *B' Fw2 F' Uw Rw' B Fw' Uw R2 D L F' D F2 Rw Uw2 U' Fw' D' Rw2 D R2 D Uw U' Rw' B2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B Rw' U' R2 Fw2
*3. *Fw L Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw2 F D' U' Fw2 F U2 L2 B L D' Uw2 Fw' R U' L D B2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw B Uw R U Rw B F2
*4. *D2 F2 L D2 Uw' R2 U L2 U' Rw R2 D2 L D F2 R' U Rw U L' R2 D2 B2 U' B' Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 D' B R U L2 Fw' D B2 F' R2 Fw2
*5. *L' F2 Uw Fw' F D' B' D2 Rw' F' D' U' L' Fw R Uw2 U' Rw' R2 D2 Rw R2 F R2 F' U2 Rw' U2 R2 Fw F' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B D Fw' U' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw' F' D2 R2 D2 Dw Bw2 D Dw' R' Dw2 Fw' D2 Fw' R' Fw Rw' Fw2 F L F2 D2 U R' F' Lw U2 L' D' L2 Dw L' Lw Fw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw Rw' F' Rw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw' U' B' Fw2 R Dw' R2 F' Lw' F Lw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2
*2. *Uw R' U F D2 Fw' R2 Uw' B' Bw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 B2 F2 D2 F2 Uw L Dw U Rw Uw2 Fw2 D Rw U2 F' Rw B2 Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Uw' L D2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw' L Rw' R' D' Uw' Rw B' Dw' U R2 Fw' U' Bw' U2
*3. *D2 Fw2 D Lw' Uw Bw2 F2 U' L Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 B U Rw Fw' R D' R2 F Uw' U B' Bw Fw F2 D F' R Dw' B Uw' B2 Dw' L2 Rw U' R' Fw Lw' R B' U' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 R B' Bw Dw' Lw F' Lw' B2 Dw' Uw'
*4. *D' B' D2 Dw' F2 Uw' F L' Dw' U' Bw' Dw' U2 B2 R2 D B' Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw L B Bw Fw Dw B' Lw2 D Uw Bw' L' Dw' Uw' L Fw2 Dw2 Fw F R2 B' Bw2 L2 D2 Uw U2 R Uw Rw2 B Fw2 D' Uw' U2 R Bw U2 Bw2 Fw2
*5. *D2 L R' F2 D2 B Bw' Dw Uw2 F2 Lw2 D Bw2 U2 F Lw R D Dw' Uw' U2 R2 Uw Rw' Fw' L B L2 Bw L R' D Dw2 B2 Dw' L2 Lw' D' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 D' Rw F2 Lw Dw2 Rw Bw' Lw2 Bw Dw Fw Uw Bw' R' Dw' Fw' R2 Uw L

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 2U2 2B 3R' 2D U' 3F R 3F2 L2 3U 2R D' R D U2 B2 2R2 2F' 3R D2 B' 2U2 2L2 3U' L2 2R' 2B 2U2 2B' U L2 3R' 2R2 U2 B 2B 2F 2R F 3R2 B2 2F' 2L2 3R2 3U B' F' 3R2 3F2 D2 3R' 2R2 R' D2 3R' 2D' 3U U R2 2U L 2B 3R2 2D' F2 2D' 2L' R D'
*2. *3R 3F2 U 3F' D' 2L 3R 2R2 2B 3F 2L' U2 3R2 2D 3R2 3F' 2R' 2U 2R 3U 2F2 D 3U U' 3F' D' 3U' B 2B 3U2 2B2 3R2 R' 2F F' 2D2 3U 3F 3R2 D' B2 3F' D' U2 R B' 3F L' 3R' R2 3F' 2L 3R 3F U 3R R 3F' 2R2 2D L' 2L R 2U L2 3R 3U' 2L R2 U2
*3. *2B2 D' 2R 2B' 3F' F2 2L 2R2 D' 3R2 R 2B2 2D2 U F 2D2 3F2 D' 2F' R 3U B 2B' 2F L' D' 3U' U2 2L U 2B 2D2 2U' B 2L2 2U 3R2 3F 2D B' 2D' L' D 2U2 L' 3U B' 3R2 D 2D 3U' U' 3F D 2B2 3R' B 2B R 2B 2F 3R' F 2L2 2U F L' 2B2 L2 2U'
*4. *F2 2R 2D' L2 2L 3R 2F 3R' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R' 2U' 2B' 3U2 3F2 2U R 2F2 R B2 2B' F' 3R' 2D 3F2 2F' D' 2L' B D2 3U2 3R2 2R D2 3R' 3F' F2 2L2 R F' L 3U B 2R2 2D2 L2 2L 3R2 2U' 2L' 2U U 2B2 3F2 U' B 2F2 D2 2D 2U L' 2D2 B2 L' F2 2L 3U L2 3R
*5. *2F2 2U' 3F' D2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2D2 R2 F' L2 2L 2U' U 3F 3R2 B' F 2D' 2L 2D' 3U 2L' 3U' 2R' 3F2 2U 3R' 3F' F2 2D2 3U 2R' F' U' R2 B' 2F2 L' 2L' 2F2 L 2R' F' 2U 2L' 3R' 2B2 2U U' 2B2 2R D B F' L2 2L2 R2 B R2 3U 2F2 2D 3F' 3U2 2U 2B F D U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' L2 3U' 2F2 R2 3U' B L' 3U' 3B2 3D 2U' 3L R' 2D' F' 2U2 3R' 2R2 3B' R 2F L2 3B2 L2 D' F2 2U 2R 3U2 L' 3R2 U 2L' 3L' 2F R' 3B 2L 3F2 L 3R2 R 3U 2R' B2 2R' 3B2 2L' 2D' 3L 3B2 3L2 2R 2D' U 3L 3R' 2R2 D2 2L2 2R R2 3U F L 2U' 3B2 D' 3L2 R 3F 3D2 3L2 2R2 R F2 D2 2U2 L' 3R 3D' 3R R D' 3D2 2U L' 3R 2R R2 3U2 3F2 3U 2F2 2L' B' L2 3R F2
*2. *2L F U2 2B 3B 3R2 R' D' 2U2 3F2 3U' R 3F 2R F' D' U' 3B2 R2 3D' 2F2 L 2D2 2B2 2L2 3U L2 3R D2 U 3F' 3R 3F' L2 2F 2U' R2 3B2 3F2 L 2B2 F' 3L2 3D' 2R' F' 3R 3B R 3B2 F' 3U B2 R 3D 2L' 2R' B' 2B' 3L 3U 3B 3F2 2L2 3D' 2U 2L' D2 2B' D2 2B 2R' 2D' L2 2L2 D' 3U U2 2L D' L2 3L' F2 2R' B D' 2D 3U2 L' 2B' 2D' 2U U 2F 2L' D 3D2 3B2 D2 B'
*3. *R U2 2F' 3R' 2F' 3D2 U2 L2 D2 2D2 2U2 U' 2B' L' 2R' 2F R' 3D 3L2 3U' 2B 3F2 2U' 3L 2U' 2F 3D' 2U U 2B2 F' 3R 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' 3L2 2R2 2B2 3D B' F2 R 2D2 2U 3B' 3F2 3L' 3B' L2 F' R' 3D' B U2 B 3B' F 2R' 3F F2 D 2B 2D 2U 3L 2R2 3F' F' 3L2 2R' 3D' 3F2 L 2L2 3L D 3D 3U2 2B' 3L2 F' 2L' 3D2 3U' 2U 3B2 2R 3F2 2U R 2B2 R B2 3D 3F2 3D F 2L 3B2
*4. *D U 2L 3L' 3B' 2F2 D' B2 2B 3B2 3F 2F F' U2 3R D 2L D' 2D2 3L 3U' 2U 3R' 2F2 3D' U2 B2 2B2 F 2U2 B 2U2 U2 3B2 F' 2D2 3R' 2F' F2 R2 2B' 2U 2L' 3F F U 2L2 D2 U 3B2 3R2 2U 2B' 3B' 3U 3L2 2R 2D 3D 3F' 3U L' B' 2B 3F' 2F' D 3R2 3F' 2D2 2U' B' U' 3R2 2B' 3F F2 3L 3F' 3R' D' 3D' 3L 2F 2U 3B' 3L' F2 2R2 2U' 3B' 3L2 3R' 3F' 2U 2L2 2R F2 3L R'
*5. *2R 2U' B' 3B L2 2F' L 2F2 L R2 3D' 2L 3B 2D' 3D2 2B 3B 3F2 F' 3R 3D' 3L' 3R 3U' 3R 2U' 2L2 3R R 3D B 2L 3B' U 2L' U' 3R B' 2U 3L' D2 2D 3U2 U2 3F2 R2 D' 3D' 3R2 D' 2F' D 2U' L2 3L' 2R2 R' 2B' 3B2 L 2R2 3F 3D' 3R 2F' 2R 3U B' 2L2 R B2 3U' 2L2 F2 3R' 2F 3L 3U U 3L2 D 3D2 2U2 3B' L' R U 3L2 3D2 3B2 2L 2B 3U2 2B2 R 3B2 L D 2U2 B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R2 U' R F U2 R'
*2. *F2 R' F' U' R F' U F2 U2
*3. *U F2 R' F' R' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F R' U2 D F' L2 B' R2 D L2 B' R' F R' D F' B R B
*2. *L2 D' L D2 L' D' U2 R' F' R U' R2 B' D2 F B R2 B L D2 Fw Uw
*3. *F2 L U' R' F2 D U F R2 D R2 F' D B2 D' U' F U2 F' B' R2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F2 D2 L2 Rw Fw' R' Fw Rw R' Fw2 F Rw' D L R2 Fw' Uw Fw' Rw' U2 F' D2 F Rw2 Fw' R Fw U2 Rw2 B' L U Rw' Fw L B2 D2 F'
*2. *B2 F2 R' F' D' Uw U F L' Rw' D' Uw' R Fw2 D Uw B2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 R B2 U F2 Rw' Fw2 L' F R Fw F2 D R' Fw' Rw B' Rw' Fw D'
*3. *Rw D2 F' D' Uw' U2 L2 D' Uw' Fw D2 Uw Fw2 Rw F U2 B2 Rw' D2 U' Fw R' D Rw R D' Uw B2 F L R' B D F D' Uw2 Rw D Uw' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U B F2 Rw' D Dw R2 D U' L2 Fw Uw' B' D2 Dw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F Rw' U2 F2 Uw2 L Rw' Dw2 F2 Dw' U' R' B2 F2 D2 Bw2 R Bw D2 Uw U F Uw2 F' L F Lw2 U' B' F Dw Uw B2 Bw Fw F' R2 Dw2 L Uw
*2. *Rw Dw Uw2 U B Bw L' Lw2 Fw R2 Uw2 Rw' D' F2 Dw F2 Lw2 Fw' L' B Lw' Dw2 Rw' D' Rw Dw' L Rw Uw R D Fw' D' L2 Bw' F D2 Bw L D Dw L Rw' B Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw U Lw' Rw Fw' Lw R' B2 D2 Bw F2 Dw' Lw2
*3. *Fw2 D2 B Bw' Fw' F' D2 U Lw Dw2 Bw' Lw F' L D' Dw2 L' Rw2 Bw2 F2 Rw R F2 Lw2 Fw Lw' Uw' Fw2 F2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Lw Rw2 R' Uw2 Lw Dw Bw R Uw2 L U' Lw' F2 U Bw' Uw2 U2 B Uw2 U2 Fw L' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 D' 3U2 2U' U' 3F' 2R' 2B2 L2 3U R2 2F' R2 F2 R 2D2 F2 2D2 3R2 2R' 3U 2F2 2D 2R' B 2R' D2 L B' F L' 2L2 3R' 2D L B 2B L' D2 2L' 2R 2D 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U U 3R B 2B 3F F' D2 3U 2F' 3R2 R D2 2D2 3U2 U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D L' 2R 3F2 2F2 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3D' 3B2 3U2 3R' 3U2 B 2B2 3F' 2D 3D 3F' 3U 2L2 B 3F2 3D' 2L' B2 2D' 3B' D 3D2 3B2 2R R2 2B R2 2D 3U' 3B' 2L' 2U 3L' 2R F2 2D2 3D2 3B L2 2R R' 2F F2 3L' 2D F 3D' B2 3B2 F' 2D2 3B' 3U' U2 2B' 3R2 2R B 3L2 3U' 2B' 3B 2F F 2D2 L F2 3D' 3F' 2D' 2F' L' 3D 3F2 3R' 2F 2D R 3F' 3R 2D2 3L' 2D' 2L' 3B 2D 3F' L' D' 3D 3U2 U2 3L' 3U' 2F 2D2 R' 2F 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B D2 B' L F2 U2 D R2 L2 U' R F D' L2 D' U L U' D F' Rw Uw'
*2. *F B2 L' U' D' B' R B2 L' D U' L2 U F R2 B2 D U' R F' Rw' Uw2
*3. *B2 F' D F2 D L2 D' L' B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U R2 L' U R2
*4. *D' R2 F2 D2 L' R2 D' L D F2 U2 F2 R2 B D' B2 F' U2 B' F'
*5. *B' F' U R2 L' F2 D R2 L2 U R2 L' U' R L2 B U2 F R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*6. *R' D2 F2 B' U2 B' R' B2 L' D' R B D R' D2 R' L U' D2 B U Fw
*7. *B' R' L' U' B2 R L2 U F' L2 F R' F2 L' B R' B F' U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *D2 L2 U2 L D B' R D F D' L2 D2 U F' L U2 R2 U D' R' Fw Uw'
*9. *B U' L2 F L' D2 L2 U2 L B L' R' B' D' L U2 D R2 L' B' Rw2 Uw
*10. *D2 L R U2 D R' B' F2 U B' L' U2 R D' L D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*11. *U2 R B' U L2 F' B' R F2 D' U' F' D F R2 B' D2 U F L B Rw Uw
*12. *D L R B L R2 U' R' F L F U2 L' D' U' B2 D R' F U2 Fw Uw2
*13. *R2 F2 D2 B' L' R2 U D' F R2 B2 D L2 F' B' L' B' U' F R' U Fw' Uw
*14. *D' B U L2 R2 F2 R' L U B F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U B' R' F2 Rw' Uw
*15. *U B R F R D2 L' B R' B2 U L U' R F' U' F' B D2 R' Fw' Uw
*16. *U R' D2 B F R U F2 R U2 R U' D' B' D2 U' R' U' L D' F Rw Uw'
*17. *F2 B R2 U' R D' U L D2 F' R L2 U2 F' B2 U2 R F' R F2 B' Rw Uw
*18. *D2 U' F2 R' L' B L2 B R2 F B2 D U' L' D2 L D2 F B2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *D' F L2 B' F U2 D' R' F2 L2 F D' U F2 B U2 R U2 B F2 Rw
*20. *U' B L2 U' B D' L R' F' L' D U R' U2 B2 L' R2 D' F D' L' Fw Uw
*21. *L' F' U' F2 L' D2 B' U' L' F B' U' B' U B' D2 L2 U' B' U D' Rw2
*22. *R B' R F B D' B' U D' L2 B' R' F2 D' F2 B L R2 B' Rw Uw
*23. *R2 F' B R B2 U F R B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U L' B' L' U L F Uw'
*24. *L' D F D U B2 U2 L B' L B' R2 B' D' L' F U R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*25. *L' F D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 U2 D B' D F U' F2 D L R2 D Rw Uw
*26. *D U' R' L D' R D L2 F' B' R L' D B' D' R F' U2 B' Rw'
*27. *L F2 L R2 U2 L' D2 B U' B2 U L2 D' L' R F2 R' D R F2
*28. *B' F L' F' U2 D F U2 F2 D U' R2 L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*29. *B' L2 F' B2 U2 B F U' L2 R2 F U' L' F' U2 B2 U2 F' D R
*30. *R2 F U' B2 D2 F2 D B D2 U L R' U2 L2 R' D2 F U' L' U2 Rw Uw
*31. *F2 B U2 D2 R L F' D B2 F D' R B' R B' U' L U D' B' U' Rw Uw
*32. *D R' L2 D' U F B' L2 D F2 U' L' B' D2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *U' L' D' L2 R2 D2 R L' D2 B' U L D F2 R U2 D' R' U R2 Fw Uw2
*34. *L R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F R2 L2 D L F' D B R' B L2 U2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *R D L2 R B L R2 U2 L2 D' F2 B D L' B2 L' U2 B2 D'
*36. *B F U2 D' R U F U' B' L2 R D' L2 B U' R' L2 U' R L2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *R2 B2 L2 U D F' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 U2 D' R D' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*38. *B' F' L D' R2 L2 U2 L' R' B R U' D L F' U2 L2 B2 D L F' Rw Uw
*39. *B2 F' R2 F L2 F D' R' F' R' B' R U2 F' D' U F2 U' L' Fw Uw2
*40. *U F' U' D2 F2 B U F L F2 L B F L2 R2 D R2 D2 F' L' Fw Uw'
*41. *F2 D' L2 R U R' B2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' D F' R2 D' R2 Fw Uw2
*42. *R' D2 B2 R D' L R B' F2 U F' L D' B' U' B R' U2 D2 F2 L' Fw Uw2
*43. *R' F2 B2 R2 U F' L2 U2 R' U B R' B U2 D L2 F2 R2 F Rw'
*44. *D L U' R2 B R U' D2 L2 D' U2 L' R' B' U' B' D2 F L2 R' Fw' Uw
*45. *B L' B' D' U F2 U2 R' U' D2 B2 U' B' D2 B' F' U2 D L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*46. *U' L F2 R F B R L D' U L' R' U2 R B' L' U' F' D' L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*47. *F2 B D' L' B' D F2 L R B R U' B U' R B2 D R' L' D' L Fw' Uw'
*48. *U D2 B' R2 U2 R' L U L U2 L2 D' L D U F2 L' D2 F' U' Rw
*49. *U B F' U2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 D L2 B F2 L F' B' L B R' B' U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *L D L' U2 B' R L' D2 L' R F2 L' R' U F2 R L F2 R' Fw Uw
*51. *D B' F' D' F B' U' B F' D2 L2 D F L2 B' F D2 U' L2 Uw
*52. *U D B' D F' R L F2 U2 B' F2 U' F L R2 U2 B L' B2 L Fw Uw2
*53. *L2 D2 U F2 U' B' U2 D' L F B2 D2 U B L' D2 L' B D' R2 L' Fw Uw
*54. *R2 L B2 L R D2 R2 D2 B' D' B2 D U L2 R2 B' L B2 U2 Fw'
*55. *U L' U D2 F B2 D B2 D2 R' B R D B' F' R D2 R L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*56. *F B2 D2 L' D U L U B L2 U B' R' D' B2 F2 R' D2 R U' Rw Uw'
*57. *L D U' F2 R L2 B' F R L' D B' D2 F' L' U2 B2 U B F' Rw' Uw2
*58. *U2 B2 L2 B2 D B F2 U2 D2 R' B' D U R F' R F2 L' F' Rw' Uw
*59. *D U F' U L' R' F2 D U L' F2 D' R2 D' F' L U F R' F Rw' Uw'
*60. *R' F D F2 R2 U R D L B R2 U2 F' D' B2 F' U B2 L Fw Uw
*61. *R2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B L2 F' U R' B2 F' R' U R2 B' D' F' B U Fw' Uw
*62. *R' D2 F B U' D2 L2 D2 F' D' R' U R' U R2 B2 L2 R2 B2 Rw2
*63. *D U2 R D2 B' R F2 B2 L' R2 F' R L U2 R D' L2 R D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*64. *D B2 D L' B2 D2 F' R2 B F U' D' L' D U B2 U' L2 B U' R2 Fw Uw
*65. *F' U2 D L2 B' F L U2 B' R2 F B2 U F2 D' R2 F D F' Rw2 Uw2
*66. *F' L' B R2 L2 D2 F R F' L2 B' D' B U B2 L U2 D' B2 Rw2
*67. *U' F2 R B L' D U L2 F U2 R2 D L R2 F2 U' F2 L F2 Rw Uw
*68. *F' D' R' B2 R2 F R U2 B2 D L2 B L2 R F B R2 B' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*69. *D2 R F' U L' F2 U2 L D2 L' D' R F B2 R U' F R2 L' F' R' Fw Uw'
*70. *F2 R2 B D' R' F D F U2 R U2 L2 R2 B2 L R F' R' L' Fw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F R2 U L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U'
*2. *F' R2 D F2 R F U' B D R U R2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2
*3. *D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 D' U2 R' U F' L B' F' U' F' L R'
*4. *B R F2 U R' F' L' D2 B' R2 U B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2
*5. *L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U2 F L R' U' L' U' F' L U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F R2 B L2 B L2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' B2 D2 U L D2 R D B' R
*2. *F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' D' B' R D U' L' B2 U' B2
*3. *U2 L' B' L2 B' D L' F R' F2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2
*4. *D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D L B L R2 B U' R B' D2 F2
*5. *R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R B2 D2 U R F' D2 F U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L R2 F R' F' D' R B' F2 U'
*2. *L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' B F2 U B L B' L B2 F'
*3. *R2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R F2 R D' L F' U B2 L' R' F
*4. *R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D B2 D' F U' R D B' F2
*5. *R2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D L D' R' F U2 R U' B L2 F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' R' D' U' F' L F2 D2 B' D R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D' U F2 R2 U' B U R2 D' R' D R U' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 F2 D2 L' B R D L B2 U F D' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2
*3. *R' B' L' U' D2 B' L U2 D' B R' D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R2 L' U2 L2 U2
*4. *Uw' B' Uw R2 D' U Rw2 Uw2 R' F U2 L2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw2 R Uw U' F2 Uw' U2 B Fw F L Rw F' R2 F Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F L2 R B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D U2 R2 B D L D' R' U'
*4. *L R B U2 F' Uw F2 U2 L' B Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 L' Uw' R' B' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw B' F' Uw R U R' Fw U' Fw2 F R2 F2 D R2 D2 L U'
*5. *Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw Lw' D2 U2 Lw2 Bw Rw R Bw' R' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw Bw D' L R Dw' Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 U Rw' D Bw2 Fw R2 D2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' D2 U L B2 L' Lw' Rw D Fw2 Uw Bw2 L2 Fw F Dw' Uw' Lw Rw R2 U' R2 Fw' U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R U2 R U F' R
*3. *U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 F' L2 R F D' L2 B' F' L B2
*4. *L2 Uw F D U' F' Rw2 Fw' F' D' R D Uw2 L D F' L2 F D2 F' R2 Uw' B Fw L B U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 L' Rw2 B' R' U' R' Fw' L
*5. *Dw' Lw2 B Fw2 R2 D Uw' U' Rw Fw F' L' F' Lw' Rw' R D Rw2 Dw' F' L' R Bw D' Rw D2 Dw' Fw Rw' B U Rw2 D Uw2 B' D Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' Dw U' Lw Rw D' Fw' F Lw D2 R2 D2 U L' D' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2
*6. *2F' 2R2 3U2 3F' 2F2 2U 3F F D2 F D2 2D2 2U2 2L' U L2 3R 2R U F2 2L 2U' 2B' 2L' B' 2B' D 2D2 3U L 3F' 2D' 2L2 2D2 3F 2D' 2U2 U B 2R2 B L' 2F 2U B2 3F F L2 2L' 2U 2B2 F 2R2 2B2 2F2 2U R2 D' 3U2 U 2R2 2D2 2B' D2 2D2 2L 3R2 2R R' B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F R2 F R F'
*3. *L' F2 R' U2 F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L' U' L2 D' F R D' B' F' L2 D2
*4. *R2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F' R' U2 Rw' R' D' B2 L2 Rw2 Uw' B Fw R2 Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 R Fw2 Uw L2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 D Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' R2
*5. *Uw' Lw2 D' Dw' B' Bw L' Bw Dw2 B2 Bw' F Lw2 B2 Bw2 R' B Bw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw Dw2 Fw Uw2 L' D' L2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw D2 F2 Lw B2 Bw D L Rw Bw2 D2 B' L Rw U R' D F2 Dw2 B Rw Bw' Fw2 Uw U' B Lw2 D Bw'
*6. *2U' 3R2 2R2 R D 3U 2B2 D 2F' 2D' 3U2 F 2U B2 U2 F U' 2F 2L' 3U' 2B2 L' 2L' 3R2 D2 2D 3U2 L' 2D B2 3F2 2F' 2D 2U 2B' 3U F' D' 2D 2U U' 3F' 2L2 D' F 2U2 2F2 D' 3R2 B2 2F2 F' 2R' 3U2 F2 L2 D' 2D2 R' 2B' 3R' 2D2 U2 B 2B 2L' D' 2D 2R2 R
*7. *L R' 3D2 2U 2B' 3L D L 2B2 F 3U2 F' 2L' 3U 2R D 3D2 U2 L 2L' 3L2 2U' U2 3L' F2 2R 2U' B 3F' 2U 2R2 3D 2B2 3B 3D 3R' D2 B' 3D R 2D 2B U B 2B2 3B2 3L 2D2 2U2 U2 R' 2U2 B' 2B 3B2 3R2 2R D 2D2 3F U B 2B' L2 F' L2 F L D2 3D' 2F L2 3L F 2U2 R2 2U2 3B2 R2 2F2 D 2U' U2 3L' 2R' 2F' L 3B' 2D2 3U L 2R' R 3B' 2D2 2U2 2R 2U2 R 2B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR1+ DL2- UL3- U4- R3- D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U5- R3- D2- L5+ ALL2- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR3- DR3- DL3+ UL3- U0+ R4- D1- L6+ ALL5- y2 U3- R4- D3- L1+ ALL6+ DL 
*3. *UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2- U1- R0+ D4- L1- ALL3- y2 U1+ R4+ D3- L1- ALL0+ DR DL 
*4. *UR4+ DR0+ DL2+ UL6+ U4- R4+ D5+ L4- ALL3- y2 U1- R5+ D1+ L4- ALL3- UR DL UL 
*5. *UR2- DR6+ DL5- UL2- U1+ R5+ D1- L0+ ALL3- y2 U5- R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL1- UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L' B' R U B' l r b
*2. *U' R B' L' U R B' L U' l' r' b u
*3. *U' L' R U B' R L U b'
*4. *L' R U' B' U B L l' r b' u'
*5. *U' L' R' L' B' L U L' R' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)
*2. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 4) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L' R L' U' L R U' L B
*2. *R B L R L' U' B U B' R B'
*3. *L U R' L R' U' R' U L R' L
*4. *R B R' L' B' L U B R' B R'
*5. *U R B U' L B' R L' B' R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' F R F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U'
*3. *F2 U2 L' F R U B2 D2 L B U' D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2
*4. *B2 Rw2 Uw' B' L Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw R D2 Uw U' Fw' Uw Rw2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 F Rw2 Fw F' U2 F L U' Rw Uw L' R B Fw' F' R' Fw2
*5. *L Lw2 R2 B Fw2 L2 Rw2 R F' D Uw Rw2 F Lw2 Rw' B2 L2 Bw2 Dw Rw' Bw' Fw2 U' B2 U2 Rw2 F Lw2 U' R Uw U2 Fw R F2 Dw' Bw' U2 Bw Uw U2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 L B' Dw Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' D Dw' U L2 R D' Dw2 L2 Lw
*OH. *U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 F R B2 R2 B
*Clock. *UR2+ DR2+ DL0+ UL1- U4- R1+ D2- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R4+ D3- L4- ALL0+ DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L R' B U' B U R' U r' u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*Skewb. *B U R U B R' L' R L' R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L F' b' l b' l r' b' f' R' B L B' L B' F' R
*2. *b' l b r b f' l' B L' B' F L B L R' B R
*3. *L F' R' l' b' f' r L' R B F R' F
*4. *F' L l' L' f l b l f B L' F R F' R B' F
*5. *L' B' F R r' f l b F R' B' L' R' B F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' Rw' B' Lw' Bw' U B Uw' B' Uw Bw Lw Bw Uw Bw Lw u b'
*2. *Rw' B Rw' L Uw Bw' U' L' B Uw' R Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw u l r b
*3. *Lw' U L' Bw R' Lw U' Lw U B Bw' Uw Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Lw' l' r' b'
*4. *Uw U' Bw U' L' B Uw L' R B' Lw Bw Lw' Bw' Rw Lw' Uw u' l b
*5. *Uw L Bw' U Rw' R Bw U Lw' U' R' B Uw' Lw Bw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Rw u l' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R D L2 U2 R D2 L D R U2 L D2 R2 U3 L2 D R D2 R U L2 U R2 D2 R U3 L D3 L U2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 L D2
*2. *D2 R U2 R D2 L U R D L U2 R D L2 D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 U2 R D3 L2 U3 R D2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D2 L U2 R3 D2 L U R D
*3. *R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D2 R D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 R U R D L U3 R D L2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R D2
*4. *R2 D L U R D2 L2 U2 R D2 R U L2 D R2 U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 R2 U L3 D R D R2 U2 L3 D R D R2 U L2
*5. *D2 R2 U L U R D2 L U L U R D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 L U2 R U L D R D2 R U2 R U L2 D3 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 R U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 L D' R F' U L' F' L' F B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' D L2 U' L' D2 L' U' B' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' B' F2 D' F' U' R' B U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D' R2 F U L B F2 R D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' F R D' R' U R2 D B L F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D L2 R2 D L2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U' F L2 R U' L' R' B2 U' R U
*2. *B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D F' D' R B D2 B D' B2 D'
*3. *F' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 F2 U' L' D2 B' U' B' L2 D R' U'
*4. *R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B R2 B' D B' D' L B' F R' F' U2 F
*5. *L' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' D' B' R F' R F2 U2 B2 R U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UB UL LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UB UL LB RF RB UB UR UF LF UL UF UR UB UR UB UL RB UR RB DB DR RB UR DB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR DB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF UB+2 RB UB-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 LB+ UL+2 UF+2 LB- RB DR+2 DF DR-2
*2. *UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UB LB UB LB UB RF UR UF UR UL UF LB UL LB RF UF RB UR RB UR LF UL LB UB UR LF UL UF LB RF DB RB DR DF RF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+2 RB UR+2 UL LF-2 RF+ DB+2
*3. *UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UR LB UL RF UR UF RF UR RF UR UB UL LB UL UF RB UR LF UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UL LB RB UB RB UB DR RF UF RB DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB-2 RB+2 UR UF+ DL-2
*4. *UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UB UL LB RF UR RF UR UB UL RF UF UR RF RB UB LF UL UF LF UF UR RB UB UR UF UB DR DB DF RF UR RB UB LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+ LB UB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 RB-2 DL+2 LF+ UF+ LF-
*5. *UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UR LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UB UL LB RF RB UB UL RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UB DB DL LB UL UF UB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF+ DL LF+ DB+2 DR+ DB+


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2020)

Just realized I missed doing this last week.

Results for week 19: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Lim Hung, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(128)
1.  1.34 TipsterTrickster
2.  1.40 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.45 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.57 OriginalUsername
5.  1.63 PokeCubes
6.  1.66 Varun Mohanraj
7.  1.69 ExultantCarn
7.  1.69 JackPfeifer
9.  1.78 Legomanz
10.  1.83 Linus.B
11.  1.90 turtwig
12.  1.93 Luke Garrett
13.  1.97 Rubadcar
14.  2.07 Sean Hartman
15.  2.17 Jscuber
15.  2.17 NathanaelCubes
17.  2.18 asacuber
17.  2.18 JoXCuber
19.  2.23 Jaime CG
20.  2.37 CubicOreo
21.  2.46 mihnea3000
22.  2.47 2017LAMB06
23.  2.50 Kylegadj
24.  2.55 Trig0n
25.  2.57 cuberkid10
26.  2.69 riz3ndrr
27.  2.70 Logan
28.  2.73 Antto Pitkänen
29.  2.76 midnightcuberx
30.  2.78 Mageminx
31.  2.85 [email protected]
32.  2.93 BraydenTheCuber
33.  3.00 tJardigradHe
34.  3.02 boby_okta
35.  3.04 remopihel
36.  3.08 ProStar
36.  3.08 Liam Wadek
38.  3.13 Jonah Jarvis
39.  3.15 Marcus Siu
40.  3.17 u Cube
41.  3.20 Abhi
42.  3.22 DGCubes
43.  3.23 dollarstorecubes
43.  3.23 ichcubegern
45.  3.33 Sub1Hour
45.  3.33 Torch
45.  3.33 Lim Hung
48.  3.35 BradenTheMagician
48.  3.35 V.Kochergin
50.  3.39 G2013
51.  3.41 Fred Lang
52.  3.43 DesertWolf
53.  3.45 BigBoyMicah
53.  3.45 ngmh
55.  3.46 Ghost Cuber
56.  3.47 Nutybaconator
57.  3.51 oliver sitja sichel
57.  3.51 Kit Clement
59.  3.52 Valken
60.  3.55 NewoMinx
61.  3.58 TheNoobCuber
62.  3.65 MCuber
63.  3.68 Zeke Mackay
64.  3.71 VJW
65.  3.77 begiuli65
66.  3.82 DonovanTheCool
67.  3.85 BenChristman1
67.  3.85 FaLoL
69.  3.87 Rollercoasterben
70.  3.89 MattP98
70.  3.89 CrispyCubing
72.  4.08 Ordway Persyn
73.  4.09 abunickabhi
73.  4.09 Keenan Johnson
75.  4.11 Aadil- ali
76.  4.17 BleachedTurtle
76.  4.17 Koen van Aller
78.  4.21 fun at the joy
79.  4.30 colegemuth
80.  4.31 [email protected]
81.  4.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
82.  4.35 Sir E Brum
83.  4.44 lumes2121
84.  4.54 Parke187
85.  4.58 wearephamily1719
86.  4.61 bhoffman492
87.  4.70 GarethBert11
88.  4.76 Dylan Swarts
89.  4.78 KingTim96
90.  4.86 Samuel Kevin
91.  4.89 revaldoah
92.  4.96 drpfisherman
93.  4.98 [email protected]
94.  5.10 Ian Pang
95.  5.22 John Benwell
96.  5.32 topppits
96.  5.32 SonofRonan
98.  5.48 FLS99
99.  5.64 speedcube.insta
100.  5.66 Ayce
101.  5.70 Gan Air SM
102.  5.74 ok cuber
103.  5.82 PingPongCuber
104.  5.87 Omegacubing
105.  5.98 MarkA64
106.  6.12 SmallTownCuber
107.  6.43 Mike3451
108.  6.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
109.  6.47 PikachuPlayz_MC
110.  6.48 filmip
111.  6.50 nevinscph
112.  6.51 Jonasrox09
113.  6.60 Brodie Bouley
114.  7.10 Dutgif32
115.  7.29 One Wheel
116.  7.32 linus.sch
117.  7.95 freshcuber.de
118.  8.00 sporteisvogel
119.  8.17 Jrg
120.  8.67 EngineeringBrian
121.  8.71 [email protected]
122.  9.09 LittleLumos
123.  9.21 Henry Lipka
124.  9.36 thomas.sch
125.  11.72 Jacck
126.  13.47 MuckPie
127.  18.41 MatsBergsten
128.  18.44 William Bate


*3x3x3*(152)
1.  6.64 BrianJ
2.  6.82 Jscuber
3.  6.93 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.49 OriginalUsername
5.  7.52 Lim Hung
6.  7.53 Luke Garrett
7.  7.85 JackPfeifer
8.  8.08 thecubingwizard
9.  8.10 Khairur Rachim
10.  8.29 riz3ndrr
11.  8.39 TipsterTrickster
11.  8.39 tJardigradHe
13.  8.56 parkertrager
13.  8.56 AidanNoogie
15.  8.62 Jonah Jarvis
16.  8.65 PokeCubes
17.  8.67 Legomanz
18.  8.72 Rubadcar
19.  8.73 cuberkid10
20.  8.92 Sean Hartman
21.  9.00 Linus.B
22.  9.01 NathanaelCubes
23.  9.02 ExultantCarn
24.  9.06 remopihel
25.  9.07 BradenTheMagician
26.  9.11 2017LAMB06
27.  9.20 Kylegadj
28.  9.21 ichcubegern
29.  9.30 Zeke Mackay
29.  9.30 Keenan Johnson
31.  9.31 NewoMinx
32.  9.40 mihnea3000
33.  9.47 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  9.48 Valken
35.  9.56 boroc226han
36.  9.65 [email protected]
37.  9.75 Logan
38.  10.03 Sub1Hour
39.  10.05 Marcus Siu
40.  10.08 JoXCuber
41.  10.09 MegaminxMan
42.  10.22 Samuel Kevin
43.  10.24 jvier
44.  10.39 MCuber
45.  10.40 turtwig
46.  10.42 fun at the joy
47.  10.43 BigBoyMicah
48.  10.44 oliver sitja sichel
49.  10.57 Teh Keng Foo
50.  10.58 DGCubes
51.  10.61 typeman5
52.  10.65 CubicOreo
53.  10.70 dollarstorecubes
54.  10.79 G2013
55.  10.87 20luky3
56.  10.89 FaLoL
57.  10.90 Parke187
58.  10.98 RandomPerson84
59.  11.16 DonovanTheCool
60.  11.38 begiuli65
61.  11.41 Koen van Aller
62.  11.43 Torch
63.  11.57 Rafaello
64.  11.60 abunickabhi
65.  11.62 Abhi
66.  11.76 speedcube.insta
67.  11.80 Ian Pang
68.  11.93 BraydenTheCuber
69.  11.96 u Cube
70.  11.98 Liam Wadek
71.  12.00 Ordway Persyn
72.  12.03 Nutybaconator
73.  12.09 TheNoobCuber
74.  12.16 Fred Lang
75.  12.38 Jaime CG
76.  12.41 abhijat
77.  12.62 MattP98
78.  12.68 VJW
79.  12.97 MartinN13
80.  12.99 BleachedTurtle
81.  13.00 lumes2121
82.  13.02 Kit Clement
83.  13.03 midnightcuberx
84.  13.11 Henry Lipka
85.  13.12 bhoffman492
86.  13.13 Ghost Cuber
87.  13.15 GarethBert11
87.  13.15 Michael DeLaRosa
89.  13.29 Dylan Swarts
90.  13.88 ngmh
91.  13.91 Aadil- ali
92.  13.97 ican97
93.  13.98 John123
94.  14.05 Kal-Flo
95.  14.36 pizzacrust
96.  14.39 Sir E Brum
97.  14.60 Rollercoasterben
98.  14.61 [email protected]
99.  14.85 revaldoah
100.  14.90 topppits
101.  15.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
102.  15.07 nevinscph
103.  15.11 WoowyBaby
104.  15.38 FLS99
105.  15.69 SmallTownCuber
106.  15.84 Omegacubing
107.  15.88 xyzzy
108.  15.97 colegemuth
109.  16.11 PingPongCuber
110.  16.16 Insert---Name
111.  16.33 drpfisherman
112.  16.65 Moreno van Rooijen
113.  16.70 [email protected]
114.  16.82 wearephamily1719
115.  17.59 Bogdan
116.  17.72 KingTim96
117.  17.82 CrispyCubing
118.  17.97 LittleLumos
119.  18.12 DesertWolf
120.  18.18 SonofRonan
121.  18.29 taco_schell
122.  18.85 Petri Krzywacki
123.  18.97 PikachuPlayz_MC
124.  19.08 znay
125.  19.26 Gan Air SM
126.  19.55 Ayce
127.  19.78 John Benwell
128.  19.82 Dutgif32
129.  19.90 ok cuber
130.  20.12 MarkA64
131.  21.95 filmip
132.  22.87 Brodie Bouley
133.  23.19 Jonasrox09
134.  23.43 Silky
135.  23.52 RyuKagamine
136.  24.16 One Wheel
137.  24.91 Jrg
138.  25.04 EngineeringBrian
139.  25.13 freshcuber.de
140.  25.28 MuckPie
141.  25.82 Mike3451
142.  26.04 sporteisvogel
143.  26.21 Ked Ki
144.  26.90 linus.sch
145.  28.65 KovyTheCuber
146.  29.18 [email protected]
147.  31.55 Jacck
148.  33.46 William Bate
149.  34.63 thomas.sch
150.  38.58 SolidJoltBlue
151.  41.04 MatsBergsten
152.  44.61 jam66150


*4x4x4*(102)
1.  28.44 cuberkid10
2.  32.70 Sean Hartman
3.  32.76 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  32.85 OriginalUsername
5.  33.08 Luke Garrett
6.  33.36 tJardigradHe
6.  33.36 ichcubegern
8.  33.40 thecubingwizard
9.  33.68 BrianJ
10.  33.73 Khairur Rachim
11.  35.10 mihnea3000
12.  35.56 JoXCuber
13.  35.70 FaLoL
14.  35.84 JackPfeifer
15.  35.91 Valken
16.  36.23 parkertrager
17.  36.33 Rubadcar
18.  37.39 Lim Hung
19.  37.50 PokeCubes
20.  38.07 Linus.B
21.  38.11 riz3ndrr
22.  38.24 G2013
23.  38.49 MCuber
24.  39.82 Logan
25.  39.92 DGCubes
26.  40.11 dollarstorecubes
27.  40.14 BradenTheMagician
28.  40.45 MegaminxMan
29.  40.96 turtwig
30.  41.60 fun at the joy
30.  41.60 remopihel
32.  43.02 CubicOreo
33.  43.05 BigBoyMicah
34.  43.29 Sub1Hour
35.  43.40 TheNoobCuber
36.  43.44 [email protected]
37.  43.58 Michael DeLaRosa
38.  44.53 RandomPerson84
39.  44.85 Keenan Johnson
40.  45.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  45.10 20luky3
42.  45.78 nevinscph
43.  46.55 Omegacubing
44.  46.76 begiuli65
45.  47.51 Legomanz
46.  47.68 Kit Clement
47.  47.81 MattP98
48.  47.83 jvier
49.  48.29 BleachedTurtle
50.  48.56 abunickabhi
51.  48.58 midnightcuberx
52.  48.73 Parke187
53.  49.65 VJW
54.  50.53 xyzzy
55.  51.34 NathanaelCubes
56.  52.29 DonovanTheCool
57.  52.33 John Benwell
58.  52.36 Liam Wadek
59.  53.72 Abhi
60.  54.44 colegemuth
61.  55.18 CrispyCubing
62.  55.77 KingTim96
63.  56.57 Rollercoasterben
64.  57.00 PingPongCuber
65.  57.03 Koen van Aller
66.  57.08 speedcube.insta
67.  58.44 GarethBert11
68.  58.85 drpfisherman
69.  59.20 revaldoah
70.  59.58 u Cube
71.  1:00.95 oliver sitja sichel
72.  1:01.23 ngmh
73.  1:01.53 Ghost Cuber
74.  1:03.43 [email protected]
75.  1:03.51 bhoffman492
76.  1:03.83 FLS99
77.  1:04.24 lumes2121
78.  1:07.47 SonofRonan
79.  1:08.83 Hunter Eric Deardurff
80.  1:09.34 [email protected]
81.  1:09.70 Sir E Brum
82.  1:10.80 LittleLumos
83.  1:12.62 wearephamily1719
84.  1:14.93 ok cuber
85.  1:18.73 PikachuPlayz_MC
86.  1:20.82 Petri Krzywacki
87.  1:21.06 Ian Pang
88.  1:24.32 Gan Air SM
89.  1:26.17 One Wheel
90.  1:27.15 freshcuber.de
91.  1:35.28 linus.sch
92.  1:35.61 Ked Ki
93.  1:45.38 sporteisvogel
94.  1:45.61 [email protected]
95.  1:46.98 Jonasrox09
96.  1:48.54 Jrg
97.  1:55.07 KovyTheCuber
98.  1:57.78 Jacck
99.  2:04.03 Silky
100.  2:16.31 William Bate
101.  2:26.13 thomas.sch
102.  2:30.80 Ayce


*5x5x5*(67)
1.  58.11 tJardigradHe
2.  59.23 Sean Hartman
3.  59.55 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:02.89 Lim Hung
5.  1:02.90 ichcubegern
6.  1:03.19 JoXCuber
7.  1:04.87 FaLoL
8.  1:06.83 parkertrager
9.  1:07.09 NewoMinx
10.  1:07.17 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:07.56 Valken
12.  1:13.13 Luke Garrett
13.  1:14.00 Legomanz
14.  1:15.68 Torch
15.  1:17.34 fun at the joy
16.  1:17.76 Linus.B
17.  1:17.89 DGCubes
18.  1:18.76 Jonah Jarvis
19.  1:19.72 MCuber
20.  1:19.95 Ordway Persyn
21.  1:20.17 abunickabhi
22.  1:20.44 G2013
23.  1:22.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  1:24.43 Sub1Hour
25.  1:25.04 CubicOreo
26.  1:25.99 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:26.41 Keenan Johnson
28.  1:29.13 Logan
29.  1:30.38 BleachedTurtle
30.  1:31.60 Liam Wadek
31.  1:33.01 MattP98
32.  1:33.50 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:34.83 VJW
34.  1:35.03 nevinscph
35.  1:35.24 xyzzy
36.  1:38.66 Hunter Eric Deardurff
37.  1:39.53 colegemuth
38.  1:40.45 oliver sitja sichel
39.  1:41.08 bhoffman492
40.  1:45.08 20luky3
41.  1:46.60 PingPongCuber
42.  1:47.54 Parke187
43.  1:48.79 drpfisherman
44.  1:49.08 NathanaelCubes
45.  1:50.66 CrispyCubing
46.  1:50.82 Omegacubing
47.  1:55.40 BraydenTheCuber
48.  1:55.91 pizzacrust
49.  2:00.90 topppits
50.  2:03.49 FLS99
51.  2:12.99 One Wheel
52.  2:14.38 SonofRonan
53.  2:17.04 LittleLumos
54.  2:20.51 SmallTownCuber
55.  2:22.98 revaldoah
56.  2:35.26 Sir E Brum
57.  2:37.38 [email protected]
58.  2:38.64 linus.sch
59.  2:40.62 speedcube.insta
60.  2:43.19 KingTim96
61.  2:46.25 ok cuber
62.  3:00.97 Petri Krzywacki
63.  3:11.44 sporteisvogel
64.  3:24.31 freshcuber.de
65.  3:27.67 thomas.sch
66.  3:29.00 wearephamily1719
67.  DNF boroc226han


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:47.63 Lim Hung
2.  1:50.39 JoXCuber
3.  1:55.08 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1:55.48 Sean Hartman
5.  2:00.06 ichcubegern
6.  2:04.49 NewoMinx
7.  2:08.53 AidanNoogie
8.  2:15.94 FaLoL
9.  2:17.77 parkertrager
10.  2:23.38 nevinscph
11.  2:32.72 xyzzy
12.  2:36.06 fun at the joy
13.  2:43.41 Linus.B
14.  2:43.49 Liam Wadek
15.  2:43.60 Ordway Persyn
16.  2:45.20 Sub1Hour
17.  2:51.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  2:57.24 Logan
19.  3:10.31 Hunter Eric Deardurff
20.  3:25.52 VJW
21.  3:27.89 NathanaelCubes
22.  3:54.03 One Wheel
23.  4:05.06 BraydenTheCuber
24.  4:16.60 FLS99
25.  4:24.30 filmip
26.  4:26.00 topppits
27.  4:36.81 LittleLumos
28.  5:21.30 linus.sch
29.  5:35.44 [email protected]
30.  5:42.82 [email protected]
31.  6:01.46 thomas.sch
32.  6:37.13 freshcuber.de
33.  6:40.47 sporteisvogel
34.  DNF DGCubes


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:31.34 Lim Hung
2.  2:46.39 Sean Hartman
3.  2:52.91 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  2:57.58 JoXCuber
5.  2:59.28 ichcubegern
6.  3:00.04 FaLoL
7.  3:03.88 NewoMinx
8.  3:23.92 Keroma12
9.  3:24.92 nevinscph
10.  3:54.10 Hunter Eric Deardurff
11.  3:55.48 Sub1Hour
12.  4:03.44 Legomanz
13.  4:18.79 Logan
14.  4:19.19 fun at the joy
15.  4:29.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  4:56.43 Liam Wadek
17.  5:11.63 NathanaelCubes
18.  5:27.07 Rollercoasterben
19.  6:33.68 BraydenTheCuber
20.  7:54.62 filmip
21.  8:06.82 [email protected]
22.  9:05.10 thomas.sch
23.  9:52.14 sporteisvogel
24.  10:34.18 freshcuber.de
25.  DNF boroc226han
25.  DNF pizzacrust
25.  DNF linus.sch


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  3.97 Legomanz
2.  5.68 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.07 Linus.B


Spoiler



4.  6.65 JoXCuber
5.  7.02 TipsterTrickster
6.  7.17 Jaime CG
7.  7.47 ExultantCarn
8.  7.50 Gan Air SM
9.  7.91 BrianJ
10.  8.42 PokeCubes
11.  8.91 [email protected]
11.  8.91 G2013
13.  9.02 JackPfeifer
14.  9.26 Aadil- ali
15.  9.40 turtwig
16.  9.88 NathanaelCubes
17.  12.33 Sean Hartman
18.  12.84 u Cube
19.  13.54 Lim Hung
20.  14.78 Nutybaconator
21.  15.06 riz3ndrr
22.  17.04 Logan
23.  21.67 BraydenTheCuber
24.  23.05 MatsBergsten
25.  23.09 FLS99
26.  24.05 ichcubegern
27.  24.41 dollarstorecubes
28.  24.78 fun at the joy
29.  34.19 nevinscph
30.  35.65 Trig0n
31.  38.14 Valken
32.  39.57 filmip
33.  39.80 FaLoL
34.  40.01 Koen van Aller
35.  41.16 MattP98
36.  45.85 Sir E Brum
37.  48.31 Jacck
38.  49.88 PikachuPlayz_MC
39.  53.34 CrispyCubing
40.  1:00.89 [email protected]
41.  1:11.11 Ayce
42.  1:26.97 freshcuber.de
43.  1:34.71 Dutgif32
44.  1:43.01 thomas.sch
45.  DNF BenChristman1
45.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  17.68 elliottk_
2.  22.35 PokeCubes
3.  26.97 G2013


Spoiler



4.  27.21 NathanaelCubes
5.  33.19 JackPfeifer
6.  41.66 Jaime CG
7.  48.62 Sean Hartman
8.  50.17 MattP98
9.  55.22 MatsBergsten
10.  56.36 nevinscph
11.  57.72 parkertrager
12.  1:00.06 FLS99
13.  1:01.97 ichcubegern
14.  1:06.05 fun at the joy
15.  1:06.20 revaldoah
16.  1:10.63 Kit Clement
17.  1:12.76 Lim Hung
18.  1:20.40 JoXCuber
19.  1:28.11 Sir E Brum
20.  2:19.58 Jacck
21.  2:30.45 BraydenTheCuber
22.  3:01.60 RyuKagamine
23.  3:16.36 CrispyCubing
24.  4:04.03 filmip
25.  5:33.01 freshcuber.de
26.  6:43.92 vhuett[email protected]
27.  DNF RandomPerson84
27.  DNF Ayce
27.  DNF Logan
27.  DNF ican97
27.  DNF LittleLumos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  2:05.71 elliottk_
2.  4:50.37 nevinscph
3.  4:53.82 Logan


Spoiler



4.  6:04.20 Jaime CG
5.  7:36.89 Lim Hung
6.  7:59.72 MatsBergsten
7.  8:17.49 fun at the joy
8.  9:01.35 FLS99
9.  9:02.66 Jacck
10.  14:21.48 Sir E Brum
11.  18:43.47 BraydenTheCuber
12.  26:38.93 LittleLumos
13.  DNF NathanaelCubes
13.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  10:59.77 nevinscph
2.  12:50.76 MatsBergsten
3.  21:04.11 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  DNF Jaime CG


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  27:26.94 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  21/21 43:21 Keroma12
2.  4/5 20:28 Jacck
3.  2/2 3:21 Logan


Spoiler



4.  2/2 6:59 Lim Hung
5.  2/2 13:06 filmip
6.  2/3 6:23 fun at the joy
7.  2/3 12:04 BraydenTheCuber
8.  2/3 21:42 Sir E Brum


*3x3x3 one-handed*(98)
1.  11.60 Jscuber
2.  12.40 Luke Garrett
3.  12.57 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  12.95 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.13 parkertrager
6.  13.41 riz3ndrr
7.  13.80 OriginalUsername
8.  13.81 JackPfeifer
9.  13.89 Lim Hung
10.  14.10 Sean Hartman
11.  14.58 BrianJ
12.  14.60 PokeCubes
13.  14.82 BigBoyMicah
14.  14.91 NathanaelCubes
15.  15.03 CubicOreo
16.  15.64 ichcubegern
17.  16.16 turtwig
18.  16.23 Marcus Siu
19.  16.45 cuberkid10
20.  16.54 NewoMinx
21.  16.84 Kylegadj
22.  17.15 typeman5
23.  17.69 Legomanz
24.  17.93 Rubadcar
25.  18.10 midnightcuberx
26.  18.18 abunickabhi
27.  18.19 Samuel Kevin
28.  18.30 dollarstorecubes
29.  18.50 BradenTheMagician
30.  18.64 mihnea3000
31.  18.77 remopihel
32.  18.90 Linus.B
33.  19.15 Torch
34.  19.31 Logan
35.  19.52 [email protected]
36.  19.60 MCuber
37.  19.68 JoXCuber
38.  19.78 FaLoL
39.  19.90 RandomPerson84
40.  21.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  21.54 fun at the joy
41.  21.54 DonovanTheCool
43.  21.76 Nutybaconator
44.  21.85 oliver sitja sichel
44.  21.85 G2013
46.  22.40 Parke187
47.  22.59 ngmh
48.  22.69 xyzzy
49.  22.72 TheNoobCuber
50.  23.53 Sub1Hour
51.  23.55 DGCubes
52.  24.15 MattP98
53.  24.37 Moreno van Rooijen
54.  24.46 [email protected]
54.  24.46 SmallTownCuber
56.  24.73 Liam Wadek
57.  24.88 bhoffman492
58.  24.90 Valken
59.  25.03 speedcube.insta
60.  25.05 begiuli65
61.  25.44 Abhi
62.  25.75 muchacho
63.  25.97 GarethBert11
64.  26.61 Henry Lipka
65.  27.17 ican97
66.  27.31 revaldoah
67.  27.32 VJW
68.  27.43 Keenan Johnson
69.  28.11 Omegacubing
70.  28.45 DesertWolf
71.  28.88 ProStar
72.  29.12 BraydenTheCuber
73.  29.43 Rafaello
74.  29.45 BleachedTurtle
75.  30.58 Koen van Aller
76.  30.62 lumes2121
77.  30.78 nevinscph
78.  31.48 Dylan Swarts
79.  32.82 Bogdan
80.  33.10 Petri Krzywacki
81.  34.79 freshcuber.de
82.  35.87 WoowyBaby
83.  36.92 Sir E Brum
84.  37.52 wearephamily1719
85.  39.20 [email protected]
86.  39.26 FLS99
87.  41.18 PikachuPlayz_MC
88.  42.90 Silky
89.  49.04 Ian Pang
90.  50.20 ok cuber
91.  53.28 filmip
92.  54.46 LittleLumos
93.  55.50 MuckPie
94.  55.82 Dutgif32
95.  1:02.11 sporteisvogel
96.  1:11.85 thomas.sch
97.  1:24.17 Ayce
98.  1:30.88 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  21.27 Lim Hung
2.  32.73 OriginalUsername
3.  41.56 Torch


Spoiler



4.  1:26.45 fun at the joy
5.  4:44.24 ok cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  35.04 fun at the joy
2.  35.21 ichcubegern
3.  51.58 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:12.69 [email protected]
5.  1:26.07 BraydenTheCuber
6.  1:32.35 Lim Hung
7.  1:49.10 FLS99
8.  1:53.47 u Cube
9.  1:54.76 Ian Pang
10.  2:52.41 freshcuber.de
11.  3:34.61 thomas.sch
12.  DNF Linus.B


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  23.67 (24, 23, 24) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.00 (23, 25, 24) Trig0n
2.  24.00 (24, 23, 25) thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  25.33 (25, 25, 26) Sebastien
5.  29.67 (26, 30, 33) SpeedCubeReview
6.  31.00 (35, 30, 28) Bogdan
7.  36.67 (37, 38, 35) filmip
8.  44.00 (41, 44, 47) DonovanTheCool
9.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) G2013
9.  DNF (28, 30, DNS) WoowyBaby
9.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
9.  DNF (33, 43, DNS) revaldoah
9.  DNF (40, DNF, 36) RyuKagamine
9.  DNF (44, DNF, DNS) V.Kochergin
9.  DNF (48, DNF, DNS) begiuli65
9.  DNF (50, DNF, DNS) Rafaello
9.  DNF (53, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) taco_schell


*2-3-4 Relay*(60)
1.  42.25 cuberkid10
2.  43.05 Luke Garrett
3.  45.80 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  45.86 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.17 tJardigradHe
6.  49.25 Sean Hartman
7.  49.32 turtwig
8.  51.08 Valken
9.  51.83 FaLoL
10.  52.23 OriginalUsername
11.  54.33 ichcubegern
12.  55.09 fun at the joy
13.  55.57 DGCubes
14.  55.64 Lim Hung
15.  57.21 dollarstorecubes
16.  57.53 Logan
17.  57.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  57.85 BradenTheMagician
19.  58.24 Sub1Hour
20.  58.25 Legomanz
21.  1:00.74 abunickabhi
22.  1:02.29 MegaminxMan
23.  1:02.45 Linus.B
24.  1:03.75 BigBoyMicah
25.  1:06.43 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:08.09 Liam Wadek
27.  1:08.29 [email protected]
28.  1:09.05 remopihel
29.  1:09.16 Parke187
30.  1:10.47 Koen van Aller
31.  1:10.83 BleachedTurtle
32.  1:11.17 Omegacubing
33.  1:15.09 nevinscph
34.  1:16.88 oliver sitja sichel
35.  1:17.05 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:17.18 lumes2121
37.  1:19.17 speedcube.insta
38.  1:19.28 FLS99
39.  1:20.06 KingTim96
40.  1:21.68 GarethBert11
41.  1:22.12 BraydenTheCuber
42.  1:24.28 CrispyCubing
43.  1:28.26 Sir E Brum
44.  1:28.28 Hunter Eric Deardurff
45.  1:29.64 revaldoah
46.  1:35.65 [email protected]
47.  1:36.30 LittleLumos
48.  1:39.29 ok cuber
49.  1:43.50 wearephamily1719
50.  2:01.38 sporteisvogel
51.  2:09.67 Ian Pang
52.  2:13.73 Gan Air SM
53.  2:20.78 One Wheel
54.  2:28.38 freshcuber.de
55.  2:30.25 linus.sch
56.  2:31.90 Jonasrox09
57.  2:39.99 [email protected]
58.  2:45.01 Jacck
59.  2:46.61 thomas.sch
60.  2:47.21 William Bate


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:47.87 tJardigradHe
2.  1:50.63 Sean Hartman
3.  1:58.80 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:58.88 OriginalUsername
5.  2:04.27 Valken
6.  2:06.41 ichcubegern
7.  2:09.03 Lim Hung
8.  2:11.12 FaLoL
9.  2:12.62 fun at the joy
10.  2:12.83 Khairur Rachim
11.  2:15.84 DGCubes
12.  2:23.65 Legomanz
13.  2:26.01 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:27.18 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  2:29.61 turtwig
16.  2:42.44 BleachedTurtle
17.  2:42.97 abunickabhi
18.  2:43.64 NathanaelCubes
19.  2:44.33 nevinscph
20.  2:49.02 Sub1Hour
21.  2:53.81 Parke187
22.  3:01.51 eyeball321
23.  3:04.64 Rollercoasterben
24.  3:08.69 Liam Wadek
25.  3:10.77 Koen van Aller
26.  3:12.84 Omegacubing
27.  3:14.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
28.  3:28.63 oliver sitja sichel
29.  3:39.52 BraydenTheCuber
30.  3:41.40 FLS99
31.  3:44.53 CrispyCubing
32.  3:48.41 revaldoah
33.  4:04.51 LittleLumos
34.  4:12.58 One Wheel
35.  4:40.54 Sir E Brum
36.  4:45.12 speedcube.insta
37.  5:01.63 [email protected]
38.  5:09.54 ok cuber
39.  5:11.72 linus.sch
40.  5:24.06 freshcuber.de
41.  5:26.64 sporteisvogel
42.  5:59.10 [email protected]
43.  6:08.16 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:48.34 JoXCuber
2.  3:53.09 Sean Hartman
3.  4:05.73 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:14.15 ichcubegern
5.  4:37.95 fun at the joy
6.  5:02.11 nevinscph
7.  5:09.14 DGCubes
8.  5:24.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  5:48.88 Sub1Hour
10.  5:53.73 Liam Wadek
11.  6:18.40 NathanaelCubes
12.  6:53.82 oliver sitja sichel
13.  7:18.24 Koen van Aller
14.  7:35.64 FLS99
15.  11:32.09 [email protected]
16.  12:05.53 thomas.sch
17.  12:07.47 sporteisvogel
18.  12:31.89 ok cuber
19.  12:36.66 freshcuber.de
20.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  6:31.64 Sean Hartman
2.  6:50.35 JoXCuber
3.  6:53.81 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  6:56.38 ichcubegern
5.  6:59.68 Lim Hung
6.  8:55.55 nevinscph
7.  8:59.92 fun at the joy
8.  9:36.33 BradenTheMagician
9.  9:39.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  9:51.00 Liam Wadek
11.  9:59.41 Sub1Hour
12.  10:26.80 Hunter Eric Deardurff
13.  11:15.77 oliver sitja sichel
14.  11:59.77 NathanaelCubes
15.  14:22.37 FLS99
16.  19:37.23 thomas.sch
17.  20:04.31 [email protected]
18.  22:32.27 sporteisvogel
19.  24:41.98 freshcuber.de
20.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Clock*(37)
1.  5.13 MartinN13
2.  5.28 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.43 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  6.25 Liam Wadek
5.  6.49 MattP98
6.  6.96 Sean Hartman
7.  7.67 dollarstorecubes
8.  7.89 cuberkid10
9.  8.33 Lim Hung
10.  8.36 PokeCubes
10.  8.36 DesertWolf
12.  8.75 Keenan Johnson
13.  9.01 Parke187
14.  9.22 Luke Garrett
15.  9.64 BigBoyMicah
16.  9.87 JoXCuber
17.  10.20 NewoMinx
18.  10.30 Valken
19.  10.39 BradenTheMagician
20.  11.69 NathanaelCubes
21.  13.04 Ayce
22.  13.80 Logan
23.  14.72 ichcubegern
24.  14.80 Raymos Castillo
25.  14.82 FLS99
26.  16.05 freshcuber.de
27.  17.02 BraydenTheCuber
28.  17.74 Sub1Hour
29.  18.09 [email protected]
30.  19.03 PingPongCuber
31.  19.21 lumes2121
32.  21.29 nevinscph
33.  22.13 oliver sitja sichel
34.  22.31 abunickabhi
35.  34.65 Omegacubing
36.  44.45 thomas.sch
37.  1:43.39 ok cuber


*Megaminx*(34)
1.  39.77 Cuberstache
2.  43.41 AidanNoogie
3.  45.71 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  54.59 CubicOreo
5.  55.27 Khairur Rachim
6.  55.74 Sean Hartman
7.  58.26 MCuber
8.  1:00.44 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.51 Lim Hung
10.  1:03.74 parkertrager
11.  1:04.98 Luke Garrett
12.  1:05.45 Nutybaconator
13.  1:05.55 FaLoL
14.  1:11.79 Cooki348
15.  1:12.67 ichcubegern
16.  1:12.68 JoXCuber
17.  1:16.95 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:21.13 Logan
19.  1:24.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:27.38 NathanaelCubes
21.  1:32.98 Sub1Hour
22.  1:37.02 abunickabhi
23.  1:45.53 nevinscph
24.  1:50.68 CrispyCubing
25.  1:55.07 Liam Wadek
26.  2:03.32 BraydenTheCuber
27.  2:07.36 FLS99
28.  2:46.37 ok cuber
29.  2:51.29 SmallTownCuber
30.  3:31.81 freshcuber.de
31.  3:47.42 wearephamily1719
32.  4:51.83 sporteisvogel
33.  4:54.86 thomas.sch
34.  7:16.13 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(82)
1.  1.90 parkertrager
2.  2.09 Abhi
3.  2.21 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.24 Awder
5.  2.67 BradenTheMagician
6.  2.74 Rubadcar
7.  2.78 BrianJ
8.  2.86 DGCubes
9.  2.88 remopihel
10.  3.08 JackPfeifer
11.  3.20 PokeCubes
12.  3.29 riz3ndrr
13.  3.34 Linus.B
14.  3.36 Legomanz
15.  3.51 CubicOreo
16.  3.57 Sean Hartman
17.  3.62 OriginalUsername
18.  3.64 Logan
19.  3.67 Trig0n
20.  3.70 Ghost Cuber
21.  3.94 NewoMinx
22.  4.27 mihnea3000
23.  4.31 JoXCuber
24.  4.57 MCuber
25.  4.60 Luke Garrett
26.  4.68 Jaime CG
27.  4.81 midnightcuberx
28.  4.91 Liam Wadek
29.  4.95 turtwig
30.  4.96 [email protected]
31.  4.99 Sub1Hour
31.  4.99 BigBoyMicah
33.  5.16 Marcus Siu
34.  5.32 cuberkid10
35.  5.35 VJW
35.  5.35 Parke187
37.  5.40 begiuli65
38.  5.55 dollarstorecubes
39.  5.61 taco_schell
40.  5.64 MattP98
41.  5.69 BleachedTurtle
42.  6.00 NathanaelCubes
43.  6.08 bhoffman492
44.  6.16 BraydenTheCuber
45.  6.28 ichcubegern
46.  6.42 Rollercoasterben
47.  6.45 FaLoL
48.  6.56 Lim Hung
49.  6.68 CrispyCubing
50.  6.70 [email protected]
51.  6.77 PingPongCuber
52.  6.84 Keenan Johnson
53.  6.94 wearephamily1719
54.  7.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
55.  7.44 ok cuber
56.  7.58 Antto Pitkänen
57.  7.62 Ordway Persyn
58.  7.97 RandomPerson84
59.  8.23 Valken
60.  8.57 lumes2121
61.  8.67 oliver sitja sichel
62.  8.74 SmallTownCuber
63.  8.85 Kit Clement
64.  8.97 Koen van Aller
65.  9.39 topppits
66.  9.47 abunickabhi
67.  9.49 GarethBert11
68.  10.11 Omegacubing
69.  10.83 PikachuPlayz_MC
70.  11.58 sporteisvogel
71.  11.66 Ian Pang
72.  11.80 Jonasrox09
73.  12.57 FLS99
74.  13.24 Jacck
75.  13.83 Hunter Eric Deardurff
76.  14.41 freshcuber.de
77.  15.21 LittleLumos
78.  15.89 thomas.sch
79.  17.34 SolidJoltBlue
80.  17.36 William Bate
81.  17.38 nevinscph
82.  18.50 [email protected]


*Square-1*(65)
1.  7.50 JackPfeifer
2.  8.13 mrsniffles01
3.  8.41 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.19 Marcus Siu
5.  10.80 tJardigradHe
6.  10.88 DesertWolf
7.  10.99 BrianJ
8.  11.97 riz3ndrr
9.  12.08 Rollercoasterben
10.  12.16 Sub1Hour
11.  12.75 cuberkid10
12.  13.07 Jaime CG
13.  13.08 remopihel
14.  13.27 Luke Garrett
15.  13.33 Mageminx
16.  14.04 parkertrager
17.  14.21 Kylegadj
18.  14.28 OriginalUsername
19.  14.37 Sean Hartman
20.  15.52 JoXCuber
21.  15.53 NewoMinx
22.  15.61 BradenTheMagician
23.  15.66 Logan
24.  15.72 Lim Hung
25.  16.42 MCuber
26.  16.60 DonovanTheCool
27.  16.87 ichcubegern
27.  16.87 Antto Pitkänen
29.  18.55 oliver sitja sichel
30.  18.86 BraydenTheCuber
31.  19.25 NathanaelCubes
32.  19.43 DGCubes
33.  19.51 bhoffman492
34.  19.62 midnightcuberx
35.  20.30 MattP98
36.  20.94 mihnea3000
37.  21.04 Keenan Johnson
38.  22.04 Valken
39.  22.29 Kit Clement
40.  22.61 Legomanz
41.  23.73 BleachedTurtle
42.  23.79 PingPongCuber
43.  23.91 Rubadcar
44.  26.28 Ghost Cuber
45.  27.78 u Cube
46.  28.61 Trig0n
47.  28.76 SonofRonan
48.  29.22 FaLoL
49.  29.25 SmallTownCuber
50.  30.10 CrispyCubing
51.  31.89 lumes2121
52.  32.50 Liam Wadek
53.  35.04 Parke187
54.  41.22 Moreno van Rooijen
55.  43.66 Silky
56.  46.84 Koen van Aller
57.  47.25 Ian Pang
58.  49.74 wearephamily1719
59.  51.95 FLS99
60.  56.65 nevinscph
61.  1:10.76 ok cuber
62.  1:10.87 PikachuPlayz_MC
63.  1:19.88 speedcube.insta
64.  1:28.31 [email protected]
65.  1:54.41 filmip


*Skewb*(78)
1.  2.70 riz3ndrr
2.  2.95 Jaime CG
3.  3.04 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  3.33 Rubadcar
5.  3.65 sascholeks
6.  3.73 asacuber
7.  3.83 Legomanz
8.  3.90 BrianJ
9.  4.09 tJardigradHe
10.  4.12 N4Cubing
11.  4.15 NewoMinx
12.  4.29 Luke Garrett
13.  4.34 bhoffman492
14.  4.38 CubicOreo
15.  4.53 OriginalUsername
16.  4.55 Sean Hartman
17.  4.59 u Cube
18.  4.74 Marcus Siu
19.  4.79 MattP98
20.  4.86 remopihel
21.  5.04 Trig0n
22.  5.24 ichcubegern
23.  5.30 BigBoyMicah
24.  5.33 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5.34 Logan
26.  5.41 Mageminx
27.  5.46 MCuber
28.  5.51 PokeCubes
29.  5.73 BradenTheMagician
30.  5.83 Lim Hung
31.  5.85 DGCubes
32.  5.86 Rollercoasterben
32.  5.86 mihnea3000
34.  5.89 Parke187
35.  5.90 DesertWolf
36.  6.06 JoXCuber
37.  6.11 TomTheCuber101
37.  6.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  6.31 lumes2121
39.  6.31 Kit Clement
41.  6.62 midnightcuberx
41.  6.62 cuberkid10
43.  6.74 CrispyCubing
44.  6.77 NathanaelCubes
45.  6.92 Linus.B
46.  7.22 Sub1Hour
47.  7.24 Liam Wadek
48.  7.36 oliver sitja sichel
49.  7.44 Keenan Johnson
50.  7.51 BraydenTheCuber
51.  7.71 FaLoL
52.  7.78 Ghost Cuber
53.  7.91 Ordway Persyn
54.  8.08 Torch
55.  8.39 ngmh
56.  8.60 PingPongCuber
57.  8.69 BleachedTurtle
58.  8.75 Hunter Eric Deardurff
59.  8.79 Omegacubing
60.  9.84 Valken
61.  10.06 ok cuber
62.  10.21 abunickabhi
63.  10.30 PikachuPlayz_MC
64.  11.37 [email protected]
65.  11.80 FLS99
66.  11.85 topppits
67.  11.88 wearephamily1719
68.  12.48 jam66150
69.  12.53 Dutgif32
70.  12.94 Koen van Aller
71.  15.44 GarethBert11
72.  15.51 nevinscph
73.  16.61 Jonasrox09
74.  18.43 [email protected]
75.  18.46 freshcuber.de
76.  18.53 thomas.sch
77.  29.33 Sir E Brum
78.  37.15 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  20.70 bhoffman492
2.  22.29 NewoMinx
3.  28.48 Logan
3.  28.48 ichcubegern


Spoiler



5.  28.53 DGCubes
6.  29.30 CubicOreo
7.  35.62 Kit Clement
8.  36.54 JoXCuber
9.  36.88 [email protected]
10.  37.04 Lim Hung
11.  37.12 begiuli65
12.  39.91 Sub1Hour
13.  43.46 Valken
14.  47.41 MattP98
15.  49.54 NathanaelCubes
16.  1:02.26 BraydenTheCuber
17.  1:56.13 ok cuber
18.  2:07.38 freshcuber.de
19.  2:38.08 thomas.sch
20.  3:24.60 [email protected]


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:57.56 Sean Hartman
2.  4:16.96 JoXCuber
3.  4:26.18 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:30.65 ichcubegern
5.  4:33.71 Mageminx
6.  4:58.72 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:21.06 Sub1Hour
8.  5:46.83 NathanaelCubes
9.  7:08.34 Jaime CG
10.  7:18.98 BraydenTheCuber
11.  7:25.21 oliver sitja sichel
12.  8:34.01 FLS99
13.  12:27.14 ok cuber


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  7.63 Awder
2.  9.82 dollarstorecubes
3.  13.27 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  15.92 ichcubegern
5.  16.80 BradenTheMagician
6.  17.28 Kit Clement
7.  17.36 JoXCuber
8.  17.49 PingPongCuber
9.  17.59 JackPfeifer
10.  18.12 Logan
11.  18.34 Sub1Hour
12.  19.04 oliver sitja sichel
13.  21.01 pizzacrust
14.  21.23 NathanaelCubes
15.  21.42 bhoffman492
16.  24.99 Lim Hung
17.  25.99 [email protected]
18.  26.51 Rollercoasterben
19.  38.40 FLS99
20.  46.22 freshcuber.de
21.  1:29.86 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  26.02 Zeke Mackay
2.  33.33 DGCubes
3.  34.33 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  41.05 Kit Clement
5.  48.31 JoXCuber
6.  1:39.85 freshcuber.de
7.  2:05.58 [email protected]
8.  2:32.95 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  6.74 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.75 dphdmn
3.  8.38 Awder


Spoiler



4.  10.78 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  17.55 MattP98
6.  18.89 begiuli65
7.  19.63 Lim Hung
8.  24.40 Bogdan
9.  25.50 DGCubes
10.  27.88 ichcubegern
11.  31.33 freshcuber.de
12.  34.64 sporteisvogel
13.  37.87 MatsBergsten
14.  42.50 abunickabhi
15.  6:34.00 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  49.03 Bogdan
2.  65.64 filmip
3.  DNF Teh Keng Foo
3.  DNF fun at the joy
3.  DNF begiuli65

*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  22.23 ichcubegern
2.  26.33 Valken
3.  26.64 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  47.95 MattP98
5.  55.48 JoXCuber
6.  55.87 Sub1Hour
7.  1:08.80 [email protected]
8.  1:11.05 FLS99
9.  1:25.04 abunickabhi
10.  1:25.71 Luke Garrett
11.  1:34.70 NathanaelCubes
12.  1:34.91 Omegacubing
13.  1:45.18 ok cuber
14.  2:01.08 freshcuber.de
15.  2:03.96 Liam Wadek


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:53.32 Kit Clement
2.  3:59.98 DGCubes
3.  5:34.89 Mike Hughey


*Contest results*(179)
1.  1079 Sean Hartman
2.  1062 Lim Hung
3.  1038 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1014 ichcubegern
5.  869 OriginalUsername
6.  856 tJardigradHe
7.  842 JackPfeifer
7.  842 Luke Garrett
9.  830 Logan
10.  819 NathanaelCubes
11.  790 Legomanz
12.  783 BradenTheMagician
13.  773 NewoMinx
14.  758 Sub1Hour
15.  749 PokeCubes
16.  730 BrianJ
17.  729 DGCubes
18.  715 Khairur Rachim
19.  701 Linus.B
20.  680 riz3ndrr
21.  678 FaLoL
22.  676 cuberkid10
23.  650 fun at the joy
24.  639 Valken
25.  625 parkertrager
26.  619 Liam Wadek
27.  615 CubicOreo
28.  609 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  608 Rubadcar
30.  605 remopihel
31.  580 BraydenTheCuber
32.  578 MCuber
33.  576 turtwig
34.  557 MattP98
35.  548 mihnea3000
36.  538 Jaime CG
37.  535 nevinscph
38.  526 BigBoyMicah
39.  523 dollarstorecubes
40.  511 oliver sitja sichel
41.  489 Parke187
42.  484 abunickabhi
43.  475 Marcus Siu
44.  474 G2013
45.  458 Keenan Johnson
46.  450 [email protected]
47.  443 midnightcuberx
48.  431 Rollercoasterben
49.  422 BleachedTurtle
50.  409 FLS99
51.  407 bhoffman492
52.  378 Kit Clement
53.  372 Kylegadj
53.  372 Jscuber
55.  363 begiuli65
56.  360 TipsterTrickster
57.  354 Abhi
58.  350 Koen van Aller
59.  349 CrispyCubing
60.  347 u Cube
61.  346 VJW
62.  342 Torch
63.  339 DonovanTheCool
64.  334 [email protected]
65.  306 Trig0n
66.  305 Omegacubing
67.  302 lumes2121
67.  302 ExultantCarn
69.  300 Ghost Cuber
70.  291 Hunter Eric Deardurff
71.  289 Jonah Jarvis
72.  288 DesertWolf
73.  279 TheNoobCuber
73.  279 Ordway Persyn
75.  278 Nutybaconator
75.  278 Varun Mohanraj
77.  274 thecubingwizard
78.  271 Sir E Brum
79.  266 RandomPerson84
80.  265 speedcube.insta
80.  265 revaldoah
82.  264 PingPongCuber
83.  260 ngmh
84.  244 GarethBert11
85.  239 2017LAMB06
86.  235 MegaminxMan
87.  231 Samuel Kevin
87.  231 Antto Pitkänen
89.  230 ok cuber
90.  228 freshcuber.de
91.  225 xyzzy
92.  224 Mageminx
93.  218 wearephamily1719
94.  213 AidanNoogie
95.  207 Zeke Mackay
95.  207 Ian Pang
97.  200 20luky3
98.  197 SmallTownCuber
99.  189 asacuber
100.  186 typeman5
101.  183 colegemuth
102.  178 [email protected]
103.  177 LittleLumos
104.  174 filmip
105.  172 jvier
106.  165 topppits
107.  164 [email protected]
107.  164 KingTim96
109.  162 Fred Lang
110.  159 Aadil- ali
111.  153 drpfisherman
112.  149 PikachuPlayz_MC
113.  146 sporteisvogel
114.  145 Teh Keng Foo
115.  144 Jacck
116.  143 SonofRonan
117.  139 MatsBergsten
118.  138 Michael DeLaRosa
119.  137 boroc226han
120.  136 Rafaello
121.  135 Dylan Swarts
121.  135 Gan Air SM
123.  130 thomas.sch
124.  127 ProStar
125.  121 Awder
126.  119 Henry Lipka
127.  118 One Wheel
128.  116 MartinN13
129.  115 John Benwell
130.  111 Bogdan
131.  110 Moreno van Rooijen
131.  110 Ayce
131.  110 ican97
134.  107 pizzacrust
135.  97 V.Kochergin
135.  97 boby_okta
137.  95 linus.sch
138.  93 WoowyBaby
139.  92 taco_schell
140.  89 Petri Krzywacki
141.  82 Jonasrox09
142.  80 abhijat
143.  76 sascholeks
144.  75 Dutgif32
145.  71 N4Cubing
146.  69 BenChristman1
147.  68 mrsniffles01
148.  64 elliottk_
149.  63 John123
150.  62 Kal-Flo
151.  60 Silky
152.  58 Keroma12
153.  55 RyuKagamine
154.  52 MarkA64
155.  46 Insert---Name
156.  44 TomTheCuber101
157.  42 Jrg
157.  42 Brodie Bouley
159.  41 muchacho
160.  39 Mike3451
161.  38 Cuberstache
162.  32 znay
163.  31 MuckPie
164.  29 EngineeringBrian
165.  28 Ked Ki
166.  26 William Bate
167.  25 Sebastien
167.  25 eyeball321
167.  25 Cooki348
170.  24 SpeedCubeReview
171.  23 TommyC
172.  21 KovyTheCuber
173.  18 Ben Whitmore
174.  17 jam66150
174.  17 dphdmn
176.  16 Raymos Castillo
177.  12 SolidJoltBlue
178.  6 Mike Hughey
179.  2 thatkid


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2020)

179 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 71!

That means our winner this week is *Jonah Jarvis!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

